# Aleppo Soap



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi there

Mrs Lamp picked up some hand-made soap in January whilst we were wondering around Global Village, and loved it! It was from Syria (_well, so we were told_), made from olive oil, and was sold in stamped, hand-cut blocks.

The soap has just run out, and of course Global Village has just closed.

A quick google check, and I think this is *Aleppo Soap*.

Does anyone know anywhere that I can get this now that Global Village has closed?

Thanks, Lamp


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Lamplighter said:


> Hi there
> 
> Mrs Lamp picked up some hand-made soap in January whilst we were wondering around Global Village, and loved it! It was from Syria (_well, so we were told_), made from olive oil, and was sold in stamped, hand-cut blocks.
> 
> ...


You can get it at Union Co-op Safa Park branch.

(And for those who are interested: Aleppo soap - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

teuchter


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

teuchter said:


> You can get it at Union Co-op Safa Park branch.
> 
> (And for those who are interested: Aleppo soap - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
> 
> teuchter


Thank you *so much* teuchter, I will have a look later today.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Lamplighter said:


> Thank you *so much* teuchter, I will have a look later today.


You're welcome: I have Syrian friends who swear by it. 

teuchter


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

teuchter said:


> You can get it at Union Co-op Safa Park branch.
> 
> (And for those who are interested: Aleppo soap - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
> 
> teuchter


Hi again

Yes, went there this afternoon, found and bought. Perfect!! 

Much obliged, and thanks very much.
Lamp

_PS also happy, as it saved my bacon for not having topped up our stock at Global Village before end of March!!!_ :clap2:


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Lamplighter said:


> Hi again
> 
> Yes, went there this afternoon, found and bought. Perfect!!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear harmony has been maintained (restored?) on the household front 

teuchter


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

teuchter said:


> You can get it at Union Co-op Safa Park branch.
> 
> (And for those who are interested: Aleppo soap - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
> 
> teuchter


I really think I might try this! Not heard of it before but have a child with exzema and another who really reacts to mosquito bites, its worth a try!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Pink Fairie said:


> I really think I might try this! Not heard of it before but have a child with exzema and another who really reacts to mosquito bites, its worth a try!! Thanks for sharing


Definitely worth a try: a niece of mine back home was badly affected by eczema and none of the lotions, pills or creams prescribed by doctors seemed to work. She tried this soap on a visit here and now swears by it 

teuchter


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

the Union Co-op will probably sell more of the soap than normal...I'm going to give it a go too if there's any left.

Just make sure you do a test patch on your skin before submerging: 
" The EU has banned the use of laurel oil as a cosmetic ingredient, by its 76/768/EWG directive. Laurel oil is suspected to provoke allergic reactions in certain cases. "

( How Aleppo soap is made )

#justsaying


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

waterproof teabag said:


> the Union Co-op will probably sell more of the soap than normal...I'm going to give it a go too if there's any left.
> 
> Just make sure you do a test patch on your skin before submerging:
> " The EU has banned the use of laurel oil as a cosmetic ingredient, by its 76/768/EWG directive. Laurel oil is suspected to provoke allergic reactions in certain cases. "
> ...


Thanks for the heads up!  will patch test for sure x


----------

